# Increase internal storage?



## aquariumdude (Jan 19, 2012)

Hi. how do you increase the internal storage for your apps? i only have 58.61 mb left available and my tablet alwyas reminds me im low on space. i cant even update some apps because of such a low storage. is there an easy way such as flashing a file to increase this storage? I have tried many ways and i still cant seem to expand this. i am using a 32gb hp touchpad with cm9, soon to upgrade to cm10. thanks!


----------



## Mpgrimm2 (Dec 6, 2012)

http://rootzwiki.com/index.php?/topic/13277-CM7:-Fixes-for-SDCARD-issues
CM7: Fixes for SDCARD issues

Look for some of the more recent posts. By nevertells in the thread, (read the first page or 2 of posts, and the last 2 or 3 pages of posts so you have the best info). It works with cm9/10 also to increase the data partition size by borrowing from the sdcard partition. 
Basically, backup sdcard if needed, acmeUninstall, then use AcmeInstaller3 to reinstall cm9/10 (dont restore/setup anything), then attempt the size increase zip in recovery. You want that sdcard to be as barely used as possible so it can re-allocate the space from it.
Be sure to.check out Roland's How to install CM10 thread for specific issues with cm10 and the correct files.

Sent from my "Up all night, Sleep all day" EVO3D!


----------



## levite805 (Jan 21, 2012)

A word of advice on this since I've done this several times for myself and others is to uninstall android first. 
Do a nandroid backup
Store the backup on your computer
Remove android with ACMEUninstaller (reference this awesome thread to uninstall and reinstall: http://rootzwiki.com...s-edited-31913/)
Install using ACMEInstaller3.
*Right after* that process is complete, flash the data_plus (I recommend the 2048mb one). Find the files here: http://rootzwiki.com...-sdcard-issues/
Reboot and go back into your recovery
Restore your nandroid
Profit!

EDIT: I just realized you wanted to upgrade to CM10.

Follow the instructions below if you want to upgrade the CM10 files and do NOT restore your old CM9.
Download MyBackup Root (free in the play store) and backup your apps and data
Plug your tablet to a computer and save the backup folder (it's called "rerware", just grab the whole folder to your desktop)
Remove android with ACMEUninstaller (reference this awesome thread to uninstall and reinstall: http://rootzwiki.com...s-edited-31913/)
Install cm10 using ACMEInstaller3.
*Right after* that process is complete, flash the data_plus (I recommend the 2048mb one). Find the files here: http://rootzwiki.com...-sdcard-issues/
Boot into CM10
Plug your tablet to a computer and place the rerware folder back on the sdcard
Download MyBackup Root
Restore your apps and data
Profit!


----------



## aquariumdude (Jan 19, 2012)

levite805 said:


> A word of advice on this since I've done this several times for myself and others is to uninstall android first.
> Do a nandroid backup
> Store the backup on your computer
> Remove android with ACMEUninstaller (reference this awesome thread to uninstall and reinstall: http://rootzwiki.com...s-edited-31913/)
> ...


I backed up all my apps and data but when I plug my tablet in, I do not see a folder called rerware or anything similar.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

aquariumdude said:


> I backed up all my apps and data but when I plug my tablet in, I do not see a folder called rerware or anything similar.


Just follow Levite's first suggestion for now. This will get the memory upgrade installed, and your TouchPad will be CM10 ready when the time comes.
When he says " 2. Store the backup on your computer" he means save a copy of the nandroid backup you make to your PC for safety. Then after step 5:
*" 5. Right after* that process is complete, flash the data_plus (I recommend the 2048mb one). ", be sure to reboot immediately to initialize the memory patch.
Then you can restore your nandroid backup and be right back where you were with the extra memory and ready for CM10. Keep in mind that if you ever run
ACMEUninstaller, you have to install the memory patch again. Otherwise, it stays in place through all other upgrading and flashing. When you are ready, you can either flash the CM10 rom and JB gapps from CWM or TWRP or put them in the cminstall folder and run ACME3 again.


----------



## aquariumdude (Jan 19, 2012)

Thanks for the help all went well and smooth! Thanks levite ad nevertells.


----------



## garux (Dec 26, 2012)

nevertells said:


> Just follow Levite's first suggestion for now. This will get the memory upgrade installed, and your TouchPad will be CM10 ready when the time comes.
> When he says " 2. Store the backup on your computer" he means save a copy of the nandroid backup you make to your PC for safety. Then after step 5:
> *" 5. Right after* that process is complete, flash the data_plus (I recommend the 2048mb one). ", be sure to reboot immediately to initialize the memory patch.
> Then you can restore your nandroid backup and be right back where you were with the extra memory and ready for CM10. Keep in mind that if you ever run
> ACMEUninstaller, you have to install the memory patch again. Otherwise, it stays in place through all other upgrading and flashing. When you are ready, you can either flash the CM10 rom and JB gapps from CWM or TWRP or put them in the cminstall folder and run ACME3 again.


Is this something that can be included in the next ACMEInstaller?


----------



## Colchiro (Aug 26, 2011)

I'd like to see acme4 increase system to 900 mb and internal storage to 2 gb for 32 gb devices.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

garux said:


> Is this something that can be included in the next ACMEInstaller?


Why wait for a new ACMEInstaller? You can do that now.

Have a look here: http://rootzwiki.com/topic/37875-how-to-guide-for-changing-your-system-data-and-cache-partition-sizes-to-whatever-you-want/

And thanks to Cochiro for resurrecting this thread so I didn't have to go looking for it.


----------



## Gradular (Feb 1, 2012)

Colchiro said:


> I'd like to see acme4 increase system to 900 mb and internal storage to 2 gb for 32 gb devices.


 Most cm10 and .1 roms are around 400 mb. On my sgt2 i have 900mb free in my system running almost every rom. I could write a script to do that though.

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

Gradular said:


> Most cm10 and .1 roms are around 400 mb. On my sgt2 i have 900mb free in my system running almost every rom. I could write a script to do that though.
> 
> Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


Thought Tailor did that?


----------



## Gradular (Feb 1, 2012)

nevertells said:


> Thought Tailor did that?


It can, but a script is easier

Sent from my GT-P3110 using RootzWiki


----------

